

IPhone v Android debate 'not important' - gaius
http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/news/science-&-technology/iphone-v-android-debate-not-important-201101173436/

======
rorymarinich
Arguments like this are enjoyable so long as they're argued with a spirit of
fun. But I think too frequently people forget the insignificance of the debate
and begin really getting angered and hurt over the other side's arguments.

I mean, it's a phone OS. Neither iOS nor Android is going to have a monopoly.
Some people really don't like the idea of a locked-down phone, and they're
completely happy with Android. Some people care more about the excessive
polish that Apple's so good at delivering, and they're completely happy with
the iPhone. Some people aren't completely happy with either, so they either
jailbreak iOS or they come up with some other compromise. But really as long
as there's something for everybody, it doesn't matter if other people are
enjoying their other phone.

~~~
viraptor
I try not to get too involved, but sometimes I think people don't realise what
they're paying for... If you buy an iPhone, then jailbreak it, you just paid
Apple some money. Part of it will be used to sponsor lawyers and lobby who
will actively fight against jailbreaking and try to introduce laws which makes
jailbreaking illegal. You're additionally sponsoring research on further
closing down systems.

So basically you funded some people to prevent you from doing what you've just
done. If they succeed with any similar laws, they'll be also extended to other
systems, so even if google won't sue someone for jailbreaking Android, another
producer might.

------
scrrr
Yes, life is so much bigger than arguing which phone is the best. Until it
matters again.

See: <http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/hamiltonian.png>

~~~
Swizec
Would just like to note that [in the xkcd comic] he should have used her
abdomen or back to take notes. The chest has an unfavourable topology for that
kind of thing.

Yes I have empirically proven this.

~~~
Someone
[pedantic]

Topology? AFAIK, all of these are homeomorphic to a piece of paper.

Topography != Topology.

~~~
effigies
While I'm not sure if there's an actual fusion in the depths of the naval, for
practical purposes, the abdomen can be considered homeomorphic to the
punctured plane, and treated accordingly.

... "for practical purposes" ...

Sigh. I guess I'll have to turn in my pure math degree.

------
equivalence
Does anyone think the debate as to what platform a developer should be
targeting (assuming they are trying to earn a living from it) is important?

The reason I ask is I'm currently developing an Android app (as I have an
Android phone and no mac) but I keep wondering if it's worth getting hold of a
mac and iPhone sooner rather than later.

~~~
laujen
I don't think it matters where you start as long as you think through design
and architecture to be as cross platform as possible. You have got to start
somewhere.

------
solipsist

       "A phone's a phone. In two year's time they'll all be buried in a
       landfill with a load of dirty nappies and rotting chicken carca[s]ses."
    

Ignorance at its greatest. As long as millions of people continue to use smart
phones, the OS will continue to hold great significance. What ever replaces
iOS or Android will be based off them, so it's important not to pass of these
OS's just because a new OS will replace them. People are spending a huge
portion of their lives on their phones. The OS is what they are interacting
with, and even a slight change in the interface or functionality can leave a
lasting impression on users. Mobile OS's are very, very important, and
concluding that they're useless without any justification whatsoever is simply
crazy.

------
laujen
Interesting that this would run on the same day Jobs takes a leave of absence.
Talk about reinforcing what matters.

------
thret
It is of some importance to people yet to upgrade to either one. Google's
voice translator app & rush poker tipped the balance for me.

